
Show HN: The Pond – Find Relevant Cofounders and Startups - thepondapp
https://thepond.app
======
breck
Neat! One idea you might try is to have co-founder "speed dating", where you
work on a side project or hackathon contest or something to try and find out
how you work together. Perhaps you "go on" 10 or 20 side projects with
potential matches over the course of a year, and you find a few that might
click.

I've found no faster way to figure out how well you work with someone than to
just do something with them (anything), and see how it goes over a few months.

Site looks good. nice job!

~~~
thepondapp
Thanks! That's definitely something to consider implementing down the road as
we grow!

------
mahesh_rm
I assume no country selection on the phone number login AND only phone number
option as login, means no signups for people outside US..

~~~
thepondapp
Yes, sorry - since we just launched this week, it's only available for people
in the U.S. and Canada. However, we do plan to expand globally down the road -
I can let you know when that happens!

